
FastText embeddings of field headers to improve NLP - alig90s
https://medium.com/gretel-ai/innovating-with-fasttext-and-field-headers-b3eb5eec5080
======
alig90s
Using FastText embeddings of field headers to improve our NLP for structured
data. NLP can be tough in a structured environment as field values are often
single words or numbers.

